

Show HN: Stintin - jobs for the not so faint of heart - wheresclark
https://www.stintin.com/

======
draugadrotten
Interesting niche concept, but why did you choose to charge the individuals
seeking jobs, rather than charging the business advertising the job?

The business model of most recruiting sites are that the customers are the
guys with the jobs, seeking qualified candidates.

The business model of this site appears to be "selling the dream of adventure"
to individuals. It's not really about selling job advertisements, or even
jobs. It's about selling the dream, "even you can be an astronaut". To be able
to sell the dream, you have to establish credibility that you can deliver.
That's missing from the site as it is now.

Your thoughts?

~~~
wheresclark
You're bang on the money. This was a very very very early stage test to see
what people thought of the idea and if they valued it enough to pay $5. Round
two of development will involve more work on the business model and adding the
examples of job posts and credibility factor. Thanks for much for the
feedback. It's invaluable.

------
dewey
Honest question: Why are so many sites overwriting the scrolling behaviour
with JS, do you need that to trigger animations or is there another reason I'm
not aware of yet?

~~~
oakesm9
That's what really annoyed me as well. It breaks the two-finger swipe back on
OS X Chrome as well. Very annoying...

~~~
wheresclark
Sorry about that UX faux pas. I'm still learning these things. I didn't
realise it was causing problems. I'll get onto it straight away. Glad you let
me know. Thanks.

------
MattBearman
Interesting concept, it would be good to have a couple of examples of the
kinds of jobs you'll be listing, I think then more people will be more likely
to sign up.

------
randunel
Without examples, just 30 seconds wasted scrolling twice.

------
fennecfoxen
Cute but desperately needs example-jobs, testimonials.

------
ttctciyf
Evidently not-so-faint-of-heart people don't use noScript, which makes sense,
I guess ;)

------
sejje
"Discover amazing careers you should totes apply for"

This doesn't seem in-sync with your overall tone of trying to inspire me to be
courageous. Plus, it makes me quit thinking about me, and start thinking about
the author.

~~~
wheresclark
I agree. Will change that now.

